# Milo



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's Milo. Brought him home two weeks ago when he was 9 weeks old. He's already grown a lot and is now 17 lbs and 11 weeks old.

The ride home...











Getting to know Tyson, our 12 yr old rottie...





























They grow quick...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Milo is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new puppy!! Tyson Dwarfs him! How are they getting along?


----------



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)

OttosMama said:


> Milo is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new puppy!! Tyson Dwarfs him! How are they getting along?


Thanks! Tyson tolerates him, but I think deep inside he likes having him around. He's even started to play with him some, which he hasn't done since we lost our 11 yr old rottie female last Aug.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

You have 2 beautiful dogs there!!! 

LOVE the pictures!


----------



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)

pippa31 said:


> You have 2 beautiful dogs there!!!
> 
> LOVE the pictures!


Thank you!


----------

